

Dragon now docking with the International Space Station - nkoren
http://spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/005/status.html

======
blaze33
Well, the docking event is over but I saw a live stream of someone playing
guitar in space. Happy sunday !

------
jlgreco
Looks like they just confirmed the capture with the robotic arm.

~~~
jimktrains2
> All 16 bolts in the common berthing mechanism have driven to create a firm
> connection between Dragon and the Harmony module. The commercial spacecraft
> is now part of the International Space Station.

> Final berthing occurred at 8:56 a.m. EST (1356 GMT) as the space station
> flew about 253 miles over the Arabian Sea.

------
larrydag
Pictures of the docking are on the SpaceX website.
<http://www.spacex.com/webcast/>

------
brokentone
FYI, despite the livestream player clearly saying "LIVE" this event is no
longer live. Dragon was captured and docked by 9AM ET

